# venting about fosters



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I offered to foster 2 pups for a rescue, my sister promised she would foster the other 3. Long story short, my sister bailed and I now have all (but one, she is keeping one) of the cattle dog mix pups at my house. I am keeping one of them too(the one that is NOT related to the others..thankfully) these other pups are horrible and I don't know what to do. I was promised they would only be with me for 2 weeks(which has come and gone).....now I am told I have to keep them for 3 to 4 MORE weeks.......no. I cannot keep 3 extra puppies, on top of MY 4 dogs, by myself for another month, I work 12 hour days. I was finally able to get them set-up outside in my kennel, but they all have to eat separate because they try to kill each other(these are 11 week old pups) and it is becoming a hassle to feed them in the mornings while trying to get ready since I have to wait for them to finish to put them back in the kennel. Even without food present, they still viciously attack each other and I have NO way to keep them separate long term. I have one kennel, and one dog house. 
On top of everything else, I have been bitten by all three pups(the fosters only, my little boy is a dream...thankfully) and just tonight one of the girls bit me while I was trying to feed them. Her tooth went straight through the underside of my finger and almost went all the way through to my nail! She yanked her tooth out and split my finger open nicely, piercing a vein while at it....dang thing poured blood for an hour straight and even now, 4 hours later, will open back up with the slightest touch.

I am being told that one female will be sneaked onto the next transport this coming weekend. After begging and pushing, I am being told the other two will be moved(who knows when). 
This rescue has been awful. They have done nothing but lie and push everything aside onto the back burner. I am trying to be a good person and help...but even after I had voiced my issues and begged for help.....they asked if I could take on ANOTHER puppy while I still have these!!!! I kindly said no.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That is tragic, but I have to say that finding people to foster dogs is by far the hardest thing I've done. People either have too many dogs to safely foster a dog that needs an evaluation period or they have a cat and the dog will attack. Hang in there it can only get better.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Honestly, I would just call the rescue people and tell them you need to give them back. You said it yourself - you work 12 hour days. I work 12 hour days and I have a well behaved dogs and I am having a hard time giving him the time he needs. My SO is taking up the slack right now but if we had a passle of aggressive puppies? No way - and there are TWO of us. I feel for you.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Beg your sister if she is keeping one can't she at least foster one more.


----------

